# Dark Elves



## Hitman4444 (Jun 17, 2009)

i've been wanting to start up a dark elf army for a while now, and i'm just wondering if theres any advice on how to start one, such as which units to buy to make a really nice starting army (i'd like to focus on magic if possible, just waiting for the army book to arrive so i can have a proper detailed look into them)


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I plan to build a DE army in around 2 months. my initial research indicates that a magic-heavy list, supported by 3-4 Repeater Bolt Throwers, and a solid core of Spearmen, is easy to attain, and powerful. Harpies or Dark Riders to block march moves are awesome. The Supreme Sorceress should ride a Dark Pegasus, and have a Focus Familiar, so she can hide out of LOS, and blast spells into the enemies' ranks. 

For a combat heavy theme, or if you dislike the RBT, War Hydras are an excellent replacement.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> I plan to build a DE army in around 2 months. my initial research indicates that a magic-heavy list, supported by 3-4 Repeater Bolt Throwers, and a solid core of Spearmen, is easy to attain, and powerful. Harpies or Dark Riders to block march moves are awesome. The Supreme Sorceress should ride a Dark Pegasus, and have a Focus Familiar, so she can hide out of LOS, and blast spells into the enemies' ranks.
> 
> For a combat heavy theme, or if you dislike the RBT, War Hydras are an excellent replacement.


Well i play dark elf's and Spearmen well cheap point wise......i would take crossbowmen and blackgaurd! here is my 2250pt List i think its close to what you are looking for.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=419816#post419816


----------



## Hitman4444 (Jun 17, 2009)

cheers for the input i dont know why  but im hyped to start up a DE army they look so cool


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hitman4444 said:


> cheers for the input i dont know why  but im hyped to start up a DE army they look so cool


Ya they do. The coolest model is malus darkblade on foot


----------



## Hitman4444 (Jun 17, 2009)

i have to say, going magic heavy and then going mainly with shooty units with a few melee ones to take the charges sounds rather tempting


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

That's my plan...:grin:


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Well i play dark elf's and Spearmen well cheap point wise......i would take crossbowmen and blackgaurd! here is my 2250pt List i think its close to what you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=419816#post419816


A person could take hydras just for how cool they look to every battle and not be faulted for doing so .

I always found DE to be the best of the elves, far less fairy like compared to the others.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

NagashKhemmler said:


> A person could take hydras just for how cool they look to every battle and not be faulted for doing so .
> 
> I always found DE to be the best of the elves, far less fairy like compared to the others.


lol i used to have 2 hydra's for that reason! but people whined so much so i threw in 2 bolt throwers =D Now they get Pin Cushioned:ireful2:


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

So you responded with 
"Here, some cheese to go with your whine."

I approve!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Hydras are _very_ cheap for what they do, and they look so cool. I think they're a must - I've got 2 RBTs to go with mine. I like the Black Guard, Corsairs and Cold One Knights too. In my very limited experience, Dark Magic is rather cool - Sorceresses have unlimited dice to cast regardless of level (eg: you could use 5 dice if you have them), which of course pairs well with the Sacrifical Dagger and the Power of Darkness spell.


----------



## Hitman4444 (Jun 17, 2009)

u make the dark elves sound so amazing and cool  stop taunting me till i get my army book and can join in, btw repeater bolt throwers look and sound totally awesome i want to take out lines of infantry out of their units at a time lol and unlimited dice for a sorcerer?  u sure thats right xD sounds totally insanse and overpowered


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Not exactly, there's no limit to the number each Sorceress _can use_, but you're still limited by the number available. Obviously, more dice = greater chance of Miscasts. But, yes Dark Elves are cool and awesome, and you should get the funky funky book :grin:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

karlhunt said:


> So you responded with
> "Here, some cheese to go with your whine."
> 
> I approve!


That got a chuckle from me.

Dark Elves are lots of fun, I'm still slowly rebuilding my own forces after getting back into Warhammer. 
Already even though I don't have over 1500pts yet, I happen to have got myself both two Reaper Bolt Throwers and a Hydra ready for the occasion.

Hmm, not a cheesy combo honest guv. :grin:

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with Hitman. Oh and welcome to the Druchii, the meanest black hearted bunch of barstewards you could ever hope to team up with. :good:


----------



## Hitman4444 (Jun 17, 2009)

well i've ordered it and i'm waiting anxiously every morning im basically sitting at the door with hands open waiting for the mail  if i have to wait anylonger i'll end up screaming at the postman "where the hell is my dark elf army book!":ireful2: oh and thankyou for the welcome to the world of DE,

Miscasts make the world of magic fun thers nothing better than using a spell thats ends up killing the sorcerer that casts it, i should imagine every DE on the board who doesnt use magic is thinking, "I Told you so" if he kills himself


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

At which point he'll reveal himself to be a Nagyrthe Shadow Warrior, and slay you where you stand...maybe not for the best, unless you're an Assassin, his ASF and Hatred should make mincemeat of you


----------



## Hitman4444 (Jun 17, 2009)

do i still get my ward save?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hitman4444 said:


> do i still get my ward save?


No Ward Save For You!!!!!! OR SOUP!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Not you again...

*For Frodo!!!!!!*


----------

